# Well its my Birthday..



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

And it's so hard  I just want to spend the day with H and the kids like I usually would.

On the upside my H dropped the kids in this morning before school so they could give me presents and they also brought in some bacon and egg muffins that they made for me for breakfast. H dropped the kids off and didnt come in but then came back to pick them up and bought me a coffee and came in and said Happy Birthday. I dont know if it makes it worse or not seeing him... I just wish I could go back a year and know then what I know now


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Aww I am sorry. There is nothing to be said that would make you feel any better right now. 

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear angel
happy birthday to youuuuuuu.

:toast:


----------



## Luvstruck (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I know it's hard. I am going to be celebrating my 25th this year and I really wanted everything to be right with him but my hope is gone now. So, just enjoy the children they always have away of getting your mind off of things. Heck, if you have some girl friends go to happy hour and enjoy dont let him be the reason you miss out on a happy day. Y make him a priority when now your just an option you know.


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

Babyheart said:


> Aww I am sorry. There is nothing to be said that would make you feel any better right now.
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> ...


Thankyou  x


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!!


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

Luvstruck said:


> Happy Birthday! I know it's hard. I am going to be celebrating my 25th this year and I really wanted everything to be right with him but my hope is gone now. So, just enjoy the children they always have away of getting your mind off of things. Heck, if you have some girl friends go to happy hour and enjoy dont let him be the reason you miss out on a happy day. Y make him a priority when now your just an option you know.


Thanks  I'm going to lunch with the girls, just need to organise something to keep me occupied tonight.


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

DjF said:


> Happy Birthday Sweetie!!!


Thankyou  x


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

SadAngel said:


> Thankyou  x


Happy birthday SA, they will only get better and better from now on.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

*hugs tight* 

Happy Burpday Sweety, I know it's hard, it's my bday soon and I am dreading it  but your kids will pull you through it xxx


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> Happy birthday SA, they will only get better and better from now on.


Thanks Crank x I hope it gets better


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

AmImad said:


> *hugs tight*
> 
> Happy Burpday Sweety, I know it's hard, it's my bday soon and I am dreading it  but your kids will pull you through it xxx


Thankyou  And yep the kids are going to be what gets me through for sure x


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

SadAngel said:


> Thanks Crank x I hope it gets better


It will, but I wish some one would fix that light in the tunnel, keeps flickering !!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> It will, but I wish some one would fix that light in the tunnel, keeps flickering !!


Knowing my luck that light will be an oncomming train! lol


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> It will, but I wish some one would fix that light in the tunnel, keeps flickering !!


lol I know what you mean!!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Knowing my luck that light will be an oncomming train! lol


na, that will be the new person in you life 



SadAngel said:


> lol I know what you mean!!


yup, bit of a pin in the bum, but, well, have a another coffee and try and look at things a different way I guess


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> na, that will be the new person in you life
> 
> 
> 
> yup, bit of a pin in the bum, but, well, have a another coffee and try and look at things a different way I guess


I think I'm gonna need something a bit stronger than a coffee to help at the moment


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday! :smthumbup:

My birthday is in a few months. I took a few days off and plan on going away. Been there, done that before. I spent my 30th Birthday on the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia.


----------



## SadAngel (Mar 7, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Happy Birthday! :smthumbup:
> 
> My birthday is in a few months. I took a few days off and plan on going away. Been there, done that before. I spent my 30th Birthday on the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia.


Thanks  I spent my 30th Birthday 4 years preparing to have brain surgery which I had on the 13th March, 3 days after I turned 30. Made turning 30 seem like not such a big deal lol


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

SadAngel said:


> I think I'm gonna need something a bit stronger than a coffee to help at the moment


Irish coffee, with out the coffee maybe ?


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Bday ! Wish you all the best!
I know it's hard day for you ....

H. told me that he wanted out 10 days after my BDay BUT i was still alone on my BDay..he was 5 hrs away and sent me a box of frozen fruit balls covered with chocollate..I even bragged about it on facebook   
I told him not to travel 10 hrs to be with me on my BDay..i was thinking about him..wanted to spare him the horrible drive...little did i know that 10 days later he will kill my soul.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SadAngel said:


> Thanks  I spent my 30th Birthday 4 years preparing to have brain surgery which I had on the 13th March, 3 days after I turned 30. Made turning 30 seem like not such a big deal lol


I bet that made turning 30 a blessing! You have same birthday as my 3 year old son. Happy belated birthday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

